

Ask HN: Services for startups / gigs for hackers - newy

Hi folks,<p>Had a chance to meet some of you at the recent nyc meetup.  Had a couple questions that I'd like to ask the group out there.<p>As a bootstrapped startup, what are some "bite-sized"  needs that you'd be willing to pay someone local to do, assuming the process of getting this help was efficient?  (I'm thinking one to a few hours, maybe $50-200 compensation).<p>I suppose this might cut against the "do everything yourself" mantra (which I actually firmly subscribe to), but in some circumstances it might make sense considering the value of time (or perhaps the limitations of the founders' skillsets).<p>On the flip side, as a hacker, what are some services you could provide to a small company to make some cash?  Ideally this wouldn't involve creating significant IP, as that might get tricky.<p>Best,
Ep.
======
yan
I was also at the NY meet up. This is off-topic, but do you know if there are
labeled photos of people attending? I'd like to double check who everyone was
and who I was talking to.

------
pclark
You know, I've love a service where I can ask hackers how to do _stuff_.

Like Yahoo Answers, but hacker answers.

